# Tenacity app to wet lawn



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Hey quick question- was wondering if I can apply my second dose of Tenacity today. Light rain this morning but none forecast for next two days. My work schedule won't allow me to apply tomorrow. Any contraindications to applying Tenacity to a slightly wet lawn? Thanks


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Probably should have specified that I am using tenacity for poa annua and bent grass.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Prem or post emerge?

Prem, ok since the idea is to get it into the soil
Post, no. You need it to stick to the blades, so it needs to dry and be absorbed.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Ok thanks. I guess I have to wait... &#128545;


----------

